# First post



## Rajah2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

I am moving to PH in august.

Was wondering about different types of visas to live in PH.

Maybe there is a dedicated thread but I did not find it.

I intend to settle, most likely in Palawan. I would come back to Canada 1 to 3 months a year.

Thanks

Rajha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Several factors that go into play and major one being are you married to a Philippine citizen or are you single, either way it's best to get all that accomplished in Canada before you come here. 

You mentioned Palawan as your possible stop, they have a Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite office it looks like in Pureto Princesa it's listed as a Type C office so it can't handle many of your Immigrant issues including yearly check in once you do get an Immigrant card, so it sounds more like a tourist Visa extension spot.

Here's a map of the 4 Philippine Consulates in Canada and locations of the Philippine Consulates.
https://www.google.com.ph/maps/search/location+of+Philippine+consulates+canada/@55.7039865,-96,3z

Sounds like your serious so I feel your excitement, but best to get things done immediately so there's no delay, it's no fun showing up here starting from scratch only to find out you need important documents and a copy of your police record, the list will be lengthy, all checked out through the Philippine Consulate that controls your state, the mail system here is the pits and so are services and Government Bureaucracy.

You need to use the correct Philippine Consulate or Embassy that works with your Province so there seems to be two of them in your area.


----------



## Rajah2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,

thanks for your quick reply.

To tell you the truth, I have never been on a forum before.

Jacques


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Forums a wealth of information*



Rajah2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> ...


Well your only months away and I feel very smart in asking for help because the other option of showing up as a tourist isn't so fun, so good on you and if by chance you are married to a women in the Philippines you can apply for the Non-quota Visa 13a, it shouldn't take you longer than two months to complete in Canada.

Here's an example of requirements you'd need to do here but if done in Canada (spouse is a Philippine citizen) it's a little different and actually better. Here's the example from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration in Manila, there's a checklist area and the form, it's called a conversion if you do it here but if you do this in Canada it won't be a conversion and you won't need to do as much. It's strange how the forms are different along with a few procedures.

Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

:welcome:


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

you did not mention are you a retiree? You company transferring you here? Income makes a difference. As Mcalleyboy said bring all the paperwork with you even if you get things done there. It is unlikely it will get done in a month but who knows. Once your here it will be a job in itself to get your visa. I got a 13A permanent only took me 8 trips to Manila NBI, IMMIGRATION, STATISTICS OFFICE FOREIGN AFFAIRS OFFICE THE list goes on. Its not 1 trip to each either. 6 month later wala.


----------



## Rajah2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, I am a retiree.

As for the paperwork, I will take an appointment with the Consulate in Montreal.

But, correct me if I am wrong, I can stay almost 2 years, go out one day and do it again.

I am with the impression that I could do the paper work for retiree visa while I am here. But if I can make it from here before leaving... But I leave on august 3.

I have a spouse but we are not married. She says she does not want me to marry her just because it is convenient for my visa. But, she is the good one, I know.

My now prime preoccupation is to find a place where to settle.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Rajah2015 said:


> Yes, I am a retiree.
> 
> As for the paperwork, I will take an appointment with the Consulate in Montreal.
> 
> ...



Was your woman born in the Philippines?
Is your woman currently a citizen of the Philippines?
Has your woman ever been married?
If she has been married in the past, does your woman have paperwork which indicates she is now considered as a single woman?

(The answers to these questions will affect a variety of issues.)


----------



## Rajah2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

My souse was born in the Philippine.
She Is currently a citizen of the Philippines.
She has never been married.
She could have paperwork which indicates she is a single woman.


----------



## Rajah2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

The more I read, moreover, the more I see and the more I am convinced that we will settle in Coron. I have changed my mind so many times but this time, I am confident this is the environment I would like to live in.

I could take my banca and explore the numerous islands around, reproduce the ''<Snip>.com'' expedition. 

I am all excited. I have the woman, I have the location, now I need the set up.

If I have been able to find these, I am confident I will find the place in Coron. Maybe, someone among you will give me the key.

We would like to settle on Coron Island. We are both retiree have the intention to settle there so we are thinking of medical support.

My dream is to have a property on the beach. Who has not such a dream ?

I would like to see my banca in front of my house. I would prefer to rent at the beginning but if an opportunity shoes up, I am ready to commit myself for the right spot.

Thanks everybody for your help. We may sail around together one day, who knows.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Rajah2015 said:


> My souse was born in the Philippine.
> She Is currently a citizen of the Philippines.
> She has never been married.
> She could have paperwork which indicates she is a single woman.


These answers will keep things from getting too compicated or risky.
They indicate that there will not be any paperwork for your spouse and they indicate that things will be easier if you do decide to marry.
As for now, the government will be treating you as a single Canadian seeking retirement in the Philippines and living off of your own retirement savings, as opposed to working.

I am hopeful for your new adventure.
I am not a retiree, but I imagine one of the first things a retiree has to learn is how to fill one's days.
Is there much to do in Coron or more precisely, is it conducsive to doing the things which you see yourself doing each and every day as a retiree?

Either way, best wishes for your new adventure.


----------



## Rajah2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the comment and the good advise. 

I like to hookah dive and be on the water. I would like to spend time navigating the waters between Coron and El Nido.

I am also a member of Project aware and more specificaly of its Dive against debris engagement.

I am thousands of miles from Phillippines reality but I imagine myself diving places and cleaning some debris.

I am lucky, my spouse wants to sail me, dive with me.

Isee myself spending lots of time on and under water. Which brings me to the next subject : the boat.

I would appreciate any info regardings bancas builders or bancas for sale.

Thanks again.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*banka ;*



Rajah2015 said:


> Thanks for the comment and the good advise.
> 
> I like to hookah dive and be on the water. I would like to spend time navigating the waters between Coron and El Nido.
> 
> ...


if a smaller banka would work for you . ?
you might consider building one .
great vids on youtube [ building a stitch and glue kayak ] .
building the banka would require same skill sets .
i did see a nice motorized 18' banka for sale 2 years ago ,,i think it was apx $1,200 usd .


----------

